# Game #41 (1/20): Los Angeles Lakers @ New Orleans Hornets



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

> *Lakers Look to Bounce Back, Visit Hornets*
> 
> Following a disappointing loss, the Los Angeles Lakers look to get back on track and end their three-game road trip on a positive note when they visit the New Orleans Hornets at the Ford Center in Oklahoma City on Saturday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

They better win this one in convincing fashion. Spank them without mercy.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

i dont care about a beating. i just want a win.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

yeah please...a message to the lakers...dont embarass yourself..

the hornets just played tonite..take advantage


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Our trend of losing to bad teams needs to end with the Hornets. Lakers better not take the team lightly like they normally would. After such a horrible performance against the Mavs, they better come out ready to get a big victory on the road.

Go Lakers!


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

David West and Bobby Jackson are back for this game...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

David West always torches the Lakers. He is their Brian Cook.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

As far as I noticed, though LA has a habit of losing to sub 500 teams, they dont really lose to a underachieveing team twice. That being said, this game is almost a guaranteed win.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

I don't see a blowout. I think it will be a close win or a loss. Lakers don't play good against bad teams period.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*SCOUTING REPORT*



> Saturday, Jan 20
> 
> Even though the Hornets lost by 13 to the Spurs last night, there is a reason for Coach Byron Scott to be happy with the silver lining. Two of his best players returned from injuries to contribute. David West had missed the previous 30 games with an elbow injury and although being listed as day to day for the last month with cracked ribs, Bobby Jackson had only played once since late November. That still leaves two starters in street clothes for tonight’s contest (Peja Stojakovic and Chris Paul). West is a young player who has shown great improvement so far in his short career. He is a hard working forward who can post up, crash the boards and is dangerous as a roller or a pop man in screen and roll situations. We are familiar with Jackson from his days in Sacramento. He is still capable of providing an offensive explosion off the bench.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

After getting blown out by the Mavs the other night, the Lakers are gonna vent out their frustration against the Hornets...poor Hornets..


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

NO MERCY. please.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers started 8/8 before missing their first shot. 17-12 Lakers midway through the first.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We've already given up 5 offensive rebounds.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Sucks that I cant watch this... why do I have NBATV again? stupid!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Steez said:


> Sucks that I cant watch this... why do I have NBATV again? stupid!


no it doesnt...lakers are playing horrible...there doing u a favor


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why do we struggle against the Hornets? WTF?

We should be beating them bad.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

wow...losing to hornets...we ****ing suck..wow


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

we're playing pretty bad defense.. so what? it's only the first half.. not time to complain yet.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

they're getting so many high % shots


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I still think Lakers will win...but it shouldn't even be close.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

no doubt in my mind we have the worst D in the league


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

I dont care if Kobe is doing **** right now, you let us lose to this Hornets again you do not deserve the MVP


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

aight boys im going out...hopefully the lakers can pull one out...this game dont look good...peace


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Down 59-51 at the half.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

down by 8 at the half. somebody do something


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The problem with Bryant this year, he doesn't know when to take over. I would like him to take over than get team mates involved when the lakers are struggling.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

This is ****ing horrible, our defense is stink, umm Im sorry, do we have something called defense? And Kobe, there is no ****ing one in that team can guard you and passing or ****, you can not let them beat us, period


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I still think the Hornets are not going to shoot 55% for the whole game. They are going to get cold.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Play some ****ing defense!!! PLEASE!!!:curse: :curse: :azdaja: :mad2:


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

The Lakers have helf their opponents under 100 only twice in the last 20 games or so. Surprisingly they held the Mavericks and the Spurs under 100, and allowed the rest to score over 100.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

And we are always getting killed at forward position, Cook and Walton are the worse defenders at their position.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

^^ seriously, cook never closes in to try to contest a jumper


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

son of a *****


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We suck.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mo Evans has been the only bright spot tonight.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Kobe finally getting out of the 3 point slump. He didn't have a single 3 pointers in the last 5 games or so.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm going to miss the rest of the game...I have to go help my dad out with something, and there won't be a TV around...hopefully the Lakers get the W. 

Let's go Lakers, let's go!


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

ummm it is better this way, MO is perfect from the the field


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Kobe needs to stop pouting when they don't call the foul...play through!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

what the hell...i jus went out to eat and came back..were still losing...jeez


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

jeeeeeesssuuuuss...we cant buy a lead right now...i think that one ref is hating on kobe..


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

for a mod, you sure complain a lot.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

If Wade was in Kobe's place he would have ended up with minimum 17 free throws by now.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

afobisme said:


> for a mod, you sure complain a lot.


but..thats what i am...i moderate the the low tolerance level in game threads


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

that's not moderating, imo it's participating.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

afobisme said:


> that's not moderating, imo it's participating.


I prefer Catlyst-ing.:biggrin:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

It is over, we suck


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

we lost to a poor hornets team...umm..odom come back?


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

this loss is quite disappointing... most fans sure are rough when their team hits hard times, but we've stayed over .500 weven with all these injuries, so why not highlight that instead of our failures?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Allowing a team who averages 89 points per game to score 100 with more than 3 minutes remaining=disgraceful.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

yeah it's pretty bad but i think this marks the end of our rough stretch... we have kwame back next game, and we have 1-2 games until odom is back too.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Sometimes, I don't blame Kobe for taking a lot of jumpshots, because this stupids referees hate him.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

It will take a miracle to win now.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Theonee said:


> Allowing a team who averages 89 points per game to score 100 with more than 3 minutes remaining=disgraceful.


bingo


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

What happened? Lakers are up by two with about 2 mins left. I go to the little boys room, come back and they're losing by 10?

WTF?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Seriously what is wrong with the Lakers and crappy teams. Does Phil have a solution? Maybe we should start hanging a banner which says " lost to (with the crappy teams name) hung at the Staples center.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Shaolin said:


> What happened? Lakers are up by two with about 2 mins left. I go to the little boys room, come back and they're losing by 10?
> 
> WTF?


lol thats pretty much how the cookie crumbled


----------



## AliG (Dec 26, 2006)

This team is still too young and inexperience, it's going to take some years.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

afobisme said:


> this loss is quite disappointing... most fans sure are rough when their team hits hard times, but we've stayed over .500 weven with all these injuries, so why not highlight that instead of our failures?


We're fans. Diehard fans get really frustrated/pissed off and say crazy things after crappy losses like this. No sense in getting agitated with them. Just let them vent. Otherwise we'd be called the Pleasantville Lakers. Having said that, I cannot wait until Kwame and Lamar come back. That will drastically cut the offensive rebounds given up, which is arguably the main cause of these past two losses. As you said, the rough stretch should be over. Remember this team after the All-Star break last season? A similar push is in sight and a lot of Lakers fans will be excited.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> We're fans. Diehard fans get really frustrated/pissed off and say crazy things after crappy losses like this. No sense in getting agitated with them. Just let them vent. Otherwise we'd be called the Pleasantville Lakers. Having said that, I cannot wait until Kwame and Lamar come back. That will drastically cut the offensive rebounds given up, which is arguably the main cause of these past two losses. As you said, the rough stretch should be over. Remember this team after the All-Star break last season? A similar push is in sight and a lot of Lakers fans will be excited.



Thhank youuu :biggrin:


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Theonee said:


> The *problem with Bryant* this year, he doesn't *know when to take over.* I would like him to take over than get team mates involved when the lakers are struggling.


What!!??


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Theonee said:


> The *problem with Bryant* this year, he doesn't *know when to take over.* I would like him to take over than get team mates involved when the lakers are struggling.


He doesn't want to take over. He(just like Phil) want the team to know that he trust them even during a loss. How is Kobe supposed to show that if he's going offense crazy everytime the Lakers are down?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Thhank youuu :biggrin:


.....do you really think this team sucks? :|


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

6 hours later and I'm still in shock that the Lakers lost to the Hornets for the 2nd time this year...wow.


----------

